# Smack operating a Canting Keel......



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

What happens when you let Smack out for a sail and leave him in charge of the Canting Keel.....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, it does qualify as BFS...


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

Wet rails are fun but this is feckin mad. 
Or just the   coolest
If its realy Mr Daddy I,m a fan 
_*that is was pure brilliance. Let me buy you drink.*_
Maybe this explains it 
Happy sailing


----------



## HDChopper (Oct 17, 2010)

It would seem that the keel weight up in the air would balance the weight lol..


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

That is nothing. I heard he is training this:










The ultimate challenge in what regards performance and righting moment: To add to the ballast his own weight directly over the keel


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Smack's not on Generali. I can tell because if he was, he'd be out hiking next to the bulb. That's him on Hugo Boss. More in keeping with his sense of style and sophistication. He's probably getting ready to put on a trapeze harness, but doesn't want to scuff his Italian shoes before the second upwind leg.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Actually, certain people are lake sailors and wouldn't be caught dead on either of those boats, and aren't qualified to swab the decks on these boats.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> Actually, certain people are lake sailors and wouldn't be caught dead on either of those boats, and aren't qualified to swab the decks on these boats.


Jealous much, dog?

PCP - that Hugo Boss pic is one of the coolest ever. I never heard how they got the boat that far over. I saw a series of pics where he was bailing off the keel as the boat came up. Was it pulled over by the mast you think?

Chall, back to the physics of railmeat. Somebody overestimated the heft of their crew! Great pics!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Jealous much, dog?


No, I'm not a lake sailor. 



> PCP - that Hugo Boss pic is one of the coolest ever. I never heard how they got the boat that far over. I saw a series of pics where he was bailing off the keel as the boat came up. Was it pulled over by the mast you think?


I believe that was done using ballast bags. I wouldn't want to be relying on the wind to keep the boat heeled over if I were the one standing on the keel.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> No, I'm not a lake sailor.


Heh-heh. Yeah, keep at it there cupcake.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

smackdaddy said:


> Jealous much, dog?
> 
> PCP - that Hugo Boss pic is one of the coolest ever. I never heard how they got the boat that far over. I saw a series of pics where he was bailing off the keel as the boat came up. Was it pulled over by the mast you think?
> !


It looks like they simply strapped in the sails and headed off, broadside to the wind, to heel the boat over. They're not moving forward much, based on the bow wave. Does the harness leave H/B marks on your skin afterwards, Smack?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

paulk said:


> It looks like they simply strapped in the sails and headed off, broadside to the wind, to heel the boat over. They're not moving forward much, based on the bow wave. Does the harness leave H/B marks on your skin afterwards, Smack?


Aaaaaa....nothing baby powder and a Swedish masseuse can't handle.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

sailingdog said:


> ....
> I believe that was done using ballast bags. I wouldn't want to be relying on the wind to keep the boat heeled over if I were the one standing on the keel.


Humm, I don't know, they were sailing. I guess they fill the water ballast on the "wrong" side of the boat, but they were sailing and that Hugo Boss suit got wet










Regards

Paulo


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Ok here is another one...........I hear Smack was helming this time while SD was trimming the kite


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Heh-heh. The problem was that he misunderstood when I yelled "Blow the guy!". The main trimmer still won't speak to him. It was awkward.


----------

